# Crossover Help For More Bass



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

I recently bought all Golden Ear Speakers. I have the Triton 7's, Super CenterXL, Super Sat 60's and the Invisa ceiling speakers. My room is very reflective. Thirteen foot ceilings, hardwood floors, picture frames, leather furniture, open concept. I do have a rug on the floor that covers a little part of the listening area. When I first got the speakers I had only the front three hooked up in a 3.1 set up and it was calibrated. I am running a Denon 4311 Ci with a JBL Synthesis Power Amp. When I played them inn 3.1 I loved the sound and the amount of bass and the crisp highs I got while watching TV and listening to music but when I hook the surrounds and the surround backs I kept the highs but lost some of the bass. I crossed the surrounds at 100 hrtz. If I cross them at 120 will that help me get some of the bass/sound I had when it was 3.1? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
HIIFI


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So what are you using for a subwoofer and where is it placed?
Raising the crossover will likely cause more issues than solve as it puts even more load on the sub. Those Triton 7's are good down to around 35Hz so a crossover between 60 and 80Hz would be the best.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you re calibrate with the surrounds hooked up?


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> So what are you using for a subwoofer and where is it placed? Raising the crossover will likely cause more issues than solve as it puts even more load on the sub. Those Triton 7's are god down to around 35Hz so a crossover between 60 and 80Hz would be the best.


I have a Revel Subwoofer:
Concerta B:12 It is placed along the wall to the right of the listening area sweet spot. Front is crossed at 80HZ/Center at 80HZ/ Surrounds at 110HZ and surround backs at 100HZ. All of the speakers are set to small. Sub with LFE NOT LFE + Main. I wish I would have written down the settings with three speakers. I usually write it down but it was just a temporary thing. I guess I could try to move the fronts from 80 to 60/


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Did you re calibrate with the surrounds hooked up?


Yes we did.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> So what are you using for a subwoofer and where is it placed? Raising the crossover will likely cause more issues than solve as it puts even more load on the sub. Those Triton 7's are good down to around 35Hz so a crossover between 60 and 80Hz would be the best.


Golden Ear suggest 100Hz to 120 HHZ on the surrounds that i have.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed on the surrounds but dont go that high on your mains.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed on the surrounds but dont go that high on your mains.


I just got off the phone with Sandy Gross of Golden Ear. He suggested that I set the 7's at 60 or 50. The center at 60 or 80 and the surrounds at 100 and adjust the sub where you like it. Other options I am thinking of is Fronts to large or move sub to another area. We did a sub crawl before and had another place we could go. Thanks for your help!
HIFI


----------

